# Can you see a line?



## Grateful12

X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye


----------



## Lucy3

I see something v faint, good luck with your next test!


----------



## Grateful12

Thank you. 
Was not planning to try yet but I’m only around 6dpo.. I got a very very early positive with dd3 but didn’t think it was possible this early.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for your next test :)


----------



## Grateful12

Couldn’t resist one more test this evening. I can definitely see something but so early to get even a slight bfp


----------



## Suggerhoney

Can definitely see that. 
Did u do OPKs and Temp to pin point ovulation? 
If u didn't it may be possible u ovulated a bit earlier than u think. 
We don't always ovulate the same time every month. 
I always ovulated on cd13 to 15 but in January when I fell with this one I Ovulated on cd10. 
That line is very clear. 
Hope they get darker


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it too


----------



## Grateful12

No I don’t temp etc 
I had a very light bleed 9th-14th 
Stopped my contraceptive during that time as I caught a nasty bug and knew it would be working(we weren’t planning on stopping for a few more months) 
We only dtd once on the 20th and believe that I O on the 22nd.. 
so could just be my cycle all over the place but I’m getting cramps etc.


----------

